# للبيع شقه مميز 190م بالمنطقه الاولى بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان : 114126
للبيع شقه مميزة بالمنطقه الاولى بمدينه نصر مساحتها 190متر عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	التشطيب (سوبر لوكس)
•	الشقه بالدور الثالث ... من عمارة 8 ادوار + اسانسير
المطلـــوب / 850 الف جنيـــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

